# Found a nice Bible Maps website with satellite images of place names etc.



## Augusta (May 29, 2008)

I have found this site really helpful for visualizing where the Israelites went in their wilderness wanderings. The satellite views also reveal just how much of a wilderness the wilderness was.  

There is a window where you pick which chapter in whatever book of the Bible you are reading in (KJV or ESV) and the satellite image goes to that part of the world and you read your chapter right there and the place names are highlighted in the text and when you click them a window pops up on the map showing you where it is and includes a brief summary of that place.

I am a visual thinker so this is really nice for me in my studies and helps a lot. I hope others might benefit also. The website is www.biblemap.org not .com which is a different one.


----------

